# Kontakt 5 & Aux Sends



## psmk31452 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello,

I have Kontakt 5 & Cubase 8.0.10

My question is:

I would like to create a Kontakt template (I think) where I can set-up in the Aux Sends routed to Cubase and to have in Cubase 2 channels one with Early Reflections and another channel for Reverb Tail.


I know that it is possible, but I'm not sure where I would look.

Can someone instruct me (if it's easy) how to do such a task, or where I need to look in the Kontakt help manual and also maybe where to look in the Cubase manual.

Incidentally, I do know that their is an, "AUX" button in Kontakt and when you click that button it opens the 4 Aux sends in Kontakt. I just do not know how to route those to Cubase for the, "Early Reflection" and "Reverb Tails" channels.

And I'm also assuming that this would be a saved Kontakt instance. Otherwise, every instrument that I place in Kontakt would have to be routed individually.

I hope that my question is clear (although not brief) and that someone can direct me as to where I might find an answer.


Thank you so much,


Paul Keyes


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 19, 2015)

You need to just bring up the Kontakt mixer by pressing the Output button at the top of Kontakt. You should see your auxes there, click the numbers underneath the faders, then route these to Kontakt's outputs.

Then in Cubase, enable these Kontakt channels that you've just defined and route them to your FX channels. I always have my Kontakt aux 1 routed to ER, and aux 2 to tail.


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Mar 20, 2015)

Am I right in thinking we still can't assign aux outputs to effects thru ksp?

I could really do with this feature.


----------



## psmk31452 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Guy,

As always...you're right there to help. Thank you.

I believe one last question...I'm assuming that you when you route them to Cubase FX channels these are Sends and not Inserts?

Thanks so much for your help.


Paul Keyes


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 20, 2015)

psmk31452 @ Fri Mar 20 said:


> Hello Guy,
> 
> As always...you're right there to help. Thank you.
> 
> ...



No worries - what I do in the case of passing through auxes is actually route the channel itself to the FX bus. So rather then route to a group, you route to the FX channel.


----------



## psmk31452 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for your quick responses, Guy.

You've given me a map and a direction.

Thanks,

Paul Keyes


----------



## dpclarkson (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd like to see more available auxes for Kontakt;
it's still restricted to 4 auxes, unless there's something
that I've missed to expand these to a larger number.


----------

